# PLUMPING ----------------------------Autocad BLOCK



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

استكمالا لسلسله Autocad BLOCK 



اقدم لكم PLUMPING Autocad BLOCK



الرابط::::::::::::::::::::::: http://ifile.it/0wsfac5 :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

و الله شغل متكلف و مجهود متميز


----------



## الطموني (17 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي و الى الامام


----------



## medfalle (17 مارس 2009)

تسلم الله اجازيك 
كدة تمام معلم تكييف بجد 
الى الامام


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 مارس 2009)

هاااااايل يا ابو الزيك


----------



## WAT (18 مارس 2009)

*بلوكات أوتوكاد*

مشكور جدا .............................

و يرجى ممن لديه بلوكات أوتوكاد للـ piping أن يضعها أيضاً , مع جزيل الشكر للجميع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

مش فاهم طلبط piping بتاع ايه؟؟؟
جاز ولا تكييف ولا بترول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## WAT (18 مارس 2009)

*Autocad Blocks*

غاز و بترول Fittings Valves regulators check valves ..........


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

اعتقد ان طلبك في قسم البترول
ولكن في قسم التكييف مواسير ومحابس تكييف ومياه وصرف وشوفهم يمكن حاجه تنفعك







HVAC ---------------(((2)))---------------Autocad BLOCK


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

أنا تعبت موضوع موضوع يا معلم زيكو مش عشرة عشرة
بدنا نلحق نتشكرك على كل هل مواضيع الحلوة


----------



## حسام محمد (21 مارس 2009)

يسلمو يا باشا ومتل ماقال العزيز sosodeep خلينا نلحق نشكرك 
شكرا كتير


----------



## mohamelhem (27 أبريل 2009)

والله انك ورررررررررررده


----------



## amr fathy (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير اخوي زيكو


----------



## light man (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخ زيكو البلوكات مفيدة جدا جعلها اللله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على مروركم العطر ونرجوا منكم الدعاءبالرحمه والمغفره لي ولوالدي


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 مايو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له و لوالداه و ارحمهم برحمتك يا رحيم

و اغفر لنا أجمعين بواسع فضلك يا كريم


----------



## asd_84 (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي زيكو وبارك فيك ورحمك وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (11 يونيو 2009)

اللهم ما اغفر له ولولديه اللهم ما اغفر لنا وارحما ................ جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bsma100 (25 يونيو 2009)

رحم الله والديك...وغفر لهما


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا0000000000000


----------



## المتكامل (18 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم شي جميل


----------



## اسلام عمار (3 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا0000000000000


----------



## garary (30 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ali&anas (7 فبراير 2010)

مع الشكر للعضو المتميز خالد


----------



## tefa20209 (26 فبراير 2010)

thinkssssssssss


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## elomda_5 (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## eehaboo (1 أغسطس 2010)

والله عمل رائع يستحق الثناء بوركت اخي...


----------



## lawlaw (1 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssss


----------



## صفدي (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elomda_5 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
abdelsalamn


----------



## Immortality6565 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اللهم يسر له همه وفرج كربه واصلح له حاله


----------



## nofal (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## دبوسه (9 يونيو 2012)

ارجو من السادة اعاده رفه الملف مره ثانية


----------



## طالب البوليتكنك (9 يونيو 2012)

*يبدو ان الملف لا يعمل
جزاك الله خيرا

*no such file​


----------



## ronaldomedo (9 يونيو 2012)

لا يعمل


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (9 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا على الجهد .... ولكن ما عرفت كيف احمل الملف 
طلعلي جواب : **no such file
ارجو الافادة
*​
​


----------



## ben_sala7 (10 يونيو 2012)

*no such file*


----------



## thaeribrahem (16 يونيو 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## m7mad94 (25 مايو 2015)

شكرا كتيرا


----------



## taha waleed (17 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا ...بارك الله فيكم ...​


----------



## AHMED MORSYIAN (11 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيك​


----------

